# Painting new hull



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

1. Should I paint or gel coat with pigment?
I'd go with paint. Too much prep work goes in to gelcoat, and the finish is sub par. 
2. What paint maunfature? Awlgrip, no question about it. definitely use a catalyzed paint. That non-catalyzed paint is trash.
3. Roll on or spray? I'd spray it, but I spray for a living.
If done properly, spraying would be much quicker, and have a nicer finish.
4. Anti skid and do the whole hull? I like using Awlgrips non-skid additive. I suggest you don't use products like skidtex or pumice. Skidtex is pretty much beach sand. pumice is ground down rocks. Both which aren't made to be in a paint.

Awlgrip's non-skid additive (and similar products like Intergrip by Interlux) are made specifically for marine paints. You get a more consistent pattern, and it doesn't rub off. 

I would do just the sections that one would stand on taped off nicely. probably do some webbing on the rest, if it's an unfinished fiberglass surface like a Gheenoe.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you, it seems you  always got the right answer for me. I wil take your expert advice regarding the paint vs, gel coat. Are you talking about the Awlgrip top coat paint ?  
What does the meaning of catalyzed?

Thank you


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Catalyzed is a two part paint. Part A is the base and Part B is the catalyst. House paint is non-catalyst paint.


----------

